# Time to try Bacon



## bamafan (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok time to join the band wagon and give bacon a shot. Finally found these at the commissary on base for 1.76 a pound.













IMG_0045.JPG



__ bamafan
__ Dec 9, 2013






They went in Pops brine yesterday for the 14 day soak. Packed them in a 5 gallon zip lock bag and got as much air out as I could then set them in a pot in the frig. A walk in cooler would be the ticket for this smoking hobby!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2013)

WOW......  $1.76 is a great deal......   I'll take a case or two.....   Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 9, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> WOW......  $1.76 is a great deal......   I'll take a case or two.....   Dave


That is what I was thinking. Good luck Bamafan, your in for a treat!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2013)

I pay 3.59 a pound.

You will be hooked now.


----------



## disco (Dec 9, 2013)

Can't beat makin' bacon!

Disco


----------



## bamafan (Dec 23, 2013)

Pulled the belies out of the brine and rinsed off. Hung in front of a fan to dry for 2 hours. They still feel like I just pulled
Them
Out of the package? I would have thought they would be dry? Are they still ok to cold smoke?


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 23, 2013)

Sometimes it takes longer, even 6 hours. Dab them off with a paper towel.


----------



## bamafan (Dec 23, 2013)

ok rewashed and will dry off with a paper towels and rehang with the fan on them. Much cooler out today and less humidity


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2013)

What I think happened..... the bellies were still cold... and that was condensate re-forming....   For a pellicle to form, the meat needs to be at a temperature above the dew point...   

Dave


----------



## bamafan (Dec 23, 2013)

They are still hanging in the garage and it's 45 out there. Should I bring them in the house? Since is my first endeavor at bacon not 100% positive of what they should look like when they are ready,


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2013)

They should be dry now and ready for the cold smoke...    Dave


----------



## bamafan (Dec 24, 2013)

Pulled if the bacon after a 12 hour smoke with mix of apple and hickory. Sliced off a piece for a test fry. Bacon was very bland other than the smoke flavor. I followed Pops brine other than I used kosher salt instead of sea salt. Got it setting in the frig over night to see if it gets any better. And I don't get ill after eating the test pieces!


----------



## dave17a (Dec 25, 2013)

BAMAFAN said:


> Pulled if the bacon after a 12 hour smoke with mix of apple and hickory. Sliced off a piece for a test fry. Bacon was very bland other than the smoke flavor. I followed Pops brine other than I used kosher salt instead of sea salt. Got it setting in the frig over night to see if it gets any better. And I don't get ill after eating the test pieces!


First of all test fry before you smoke, saltiness mainly, you can soak them in cold water if to salty. Nothing can be done after smoked. @nd bacon needs to rest to let the smoke mellow. I didn't taste mine right after but that could be your problem. Why didn't you just throw brine in bucket, not food grade I'm assuming. It kinda reads like you put bacon in bags down in brine. Hope this helps. I have only done a 1 batch and did great in pops brine, but have read and read up on this.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2013)

Bama, morning...... I have found weighing the water, sugar, meat etc. then adding a percentage of salt gets a repeatable salt flavor...  
I usually add 2% salt by weight...  volume measure is not equal as different salts weigh more or less per volume..


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 25, 2013)

just fried up my bacon for the first time this morning.  I did pops brine with kosher salt as well and it was awesome.  I didnt do a taste test after but i let sit in the fridge for 2 days.


----------

